# Anybody used Target Transfers? UK



## UKtshirtsretro (Feb 4, 2012)

Can anyone who's used the plastisol heat transfers from target transfers in UK.

Whats the quality like of the standard plastisol transfers?

how heavy is the feel?

Does anyone have any pictures of their t shirts using these heat transfers?

thanks


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Will transfer companies over there send you samples? It's common over here, it's worth asking.


----------



## Rogerstshirts (Jul 28, 2012)

UKtshirtsretro said:


> Can anyone who's used the plastisol heat transfers from target transfers in UK.
> 
> Whats the quality like of the standard plastisol transfers?
> 
> ...


Yes they are top quality I prefer the hot peels but cold peels are ok just make sure they cools right down first for best results.
I don't know how to post pics on here but pm me a mailing address and I will post it for you.


----------



## dmob (Oct 1, 2007)

Target will send samples, I spoke to a lady called Heather and they forwarded various examples.

David


----------

